
Async/Await on Array method – JavaScript - geeg
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;async-ray<p>The Async-ray package lets you use async methods such every, filter, find, findIndex, forEach, map, reduce, reduceRight and some methods in Array in  Javascript.
Git hub repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rpgeeganage&#x2F;async-ray
======
tckr
Where do you see the advantage of this package of established "batteries
included" promise libraries like
[http://bluebirdjs.com/docs/api/collections.html](http://bluebirdjs.com/docs/api/collections.html)
?

~~~
geeg
I usually don't use any 3rd party library as a replacement for native
promises. The main advantage of the package is, it does not depend on any 3rd
party library (except for testing and TypeScript related stuff)

